# Need help finding rims



## Mamely014 (Apr 4, 2014)

I've been looking around online but so far I haven't found a large selection and discount tires doesn't have many options. Can anyone point me to a good website where I can find a tire and wheel package for 18" at a good price, not trying to break the bank here


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I bought mine from customwheelsexpress.com. They drop shipped from the warehouse. Wheels came in 2 days.


----------



## Mamely014 (Apr 4, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> I bought mine from customwheelsexpress.com. They drop shipped from the warehouse. Wheels came in 2 days.


Thanks I'll check it out I've found some wheel and tire packages for a little over a thousand now I just need to save up some money


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

I went to Custom Tires, Custom Wheels, Wheel and Tire Packages, Chrome Rims for your Car, Truck, or SUV from Performance Plus Wheel and Tire 
This will give you an idea of what the wheels will look like on your car: Performance Plus Tire iConfigurator


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

TireRack and DiscountWheelWarehouse aren't too bad price and inventory wise. It'll be tough finding our bolt pattern tho...


----------



## countryboy90 (Nov 26, 2014)

I used carid for rims. I have a set currently on order for the cruze (ordered Jan 10, but got email saying they are on backorder and not expected to ship till april 17) carid seems to have a decent selection of rims for cruzes


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Guys .. I am in the process of setting up a Group Buy for the MSR 095 18 in. 5x105 Black Pearl PVD's Give Me a Couple of weeks to Iron out the Obstacles that need to be addressed first before any such offering can exist and be presented here for the members .

Regards Brian ........


----------

